# Mytilini I'm looking for 2nd-hand appliances



## Leonidas300 (May 15, 2015)

I will soon be moving from Paleokipos to an unfurnished house in the Perama area - does anyone know a good place to get 2nd hand appliances, I'll need almost everything.
What's the legal status for riding a moped - is a car driving liscence sufficient?
I'm also happy to meet up with any expats in the area.
I would also appreciate any international removals advice - I have a good truckload of stuff to bring from Holland


----------

